# Word VBA  Date and Time Picker



## grismo (29. Oktober 2008)

Hallo
Ich möchte das Steuerelement Date and Time Picker so formatieren das  zuerst kein Datum angezeigt wird. Erst wenn der Bediener den Kalender öffnet und ein Datum auswählt.
Danke Euch


----------

